

The Mac Inventor's Gift Before Dying: An Immortal Design Lesson for His Son - dcaldwell
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663156/the-mac-inventors-gift-before-dying-an-immortal-design-lesson-for-his-son

======
sambeau
Original team leader. Namer. But not inventor.

